# Elite for $399 - free shipping



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

never heard of them nor do can i use an elite, but figured someone here might.

http://www.abt.com/product/57088/TiVo-TCD758250.html


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

ABT is extremely well known and reputable.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

I got one of my TV's from them, they are really great!


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

I agree that ABT is a reliable seller. But note that they want $88 for the Premiere. You can get a slightly better deal from Electronics-Expo.com, which is listing the Premiere for $49.95 (plus about $9 shipping). They are also selling the Elite for $399, but you have to call and talk to a sales rep to get the deal since they are not currently showing the Elite on their website. I got an Elite and a Premiere from them last week for $467.93 total including shipping. The sales reps are generally very accommodating and will often match any lower completing published offers. I also purchased a Denon AVR-3311CI receiver from them last year for a great price and am very pleased with my purchase.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Elite is cool if you can afford it. 4 tuners in one box is more convenient then you might imagine. 

Dan


----------



## TZR916 (Mar 18, 2012)

If only I had waited 4 days... too bad Best Buy does not do internet price matching


----------



## nexus99 (Oct 17, 2002)

Would there be any issue adding lifetime to one of these? I think I can get lifetime for 400 with the multiunit discount.

This would be the same price the Series 3 hardware (with no service) when it was released.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

nexus99 said:


> Would there be any issue adding lifetime to one of these? I think I can get lifetime for 400 with the multiunit discount.
> 
> This would be the same price the Series 3 hardware (with no service) when it was released.


No problem at all. You can add the PLS on-line by logging in to your TiVo account, or by phone. I got the MPS for $400 on both my Series 4's. I also confirmed beforehand with a TiVo CSR in the service department that I can then sell my first two TiVo's (2 HD's w/PLS), one of which is my "qualifying" box for the MPS discount, without incurring a penalty.


----------



## StrynBean (Aug 5, 2004)

With the Elite how many cable cards do you need?


----------



## bikegeek (Dec 28, 2006)

StrynBean said:


> With the Elite how many cable cards do you need?


You only need one card for an Elite.


----------



## StrynBean (Aug 5, 2004)

bikegeek said:


> You only need one card for an Elite.


Thanks. I couldn't find the answer during my search. My Tivo HD just died so I am shopping around.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

bikegeek said:


> You only need one card for an Elite.


You not only _need_ only one, you _can use_ only one, since it only has one slot.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

TZR916 said:


> If only I had waited 4 days... too bad Best Buy does not do internet price matching


Print the internet add; take it and the TiVo back to Best Buy and tell them you want a price match or a refund.

Either way you win...


----------



## TZR916 (Mar 18, 2012)

Teeps said:


> Print the internet add; take it and the TiVo back to Best Buy and tell them you want a price match or a refund.
> 
> Either way you win...


Except I got 18 month free financing at BestBuy. If they refuse to price match and I allow them to take my Tivo back, I would have to order direct, pay in full, and be without channels while I wait for it to ship.

I'm just hoping the price drop trickles down to retail stores within the next 30 days.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

Aero 1 said:


> never heard of them nor do can i use an elite, but figured someone here might.
> 
> http://www.abt.com/product/57088/TiVo-TCD758250.html


Without OTA any price is too high


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

poppagene said:


> Without OTA any price is too high


All too true.

I really wish TiVo would ship a new box with OTA performance better than the OLED Series 3 boxes. Quad tuner would be very nice, but it isn't worth having a cable bill every month.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

TZR916 said:


> Except I got 18 month free financing at BestBuy. If they refuse to price match and I allow them to take my Tivo back, I would have to order direct, pay in full, and be without channels while I wait for it to ship.
> 
> I'm just hoping the price drop trickles down to retail stores within the next 30 days.


Best Buy is always running 18 months no interest. I'll use a 10% or 12% off coupon and then add a gift card to the purchase to get it up to the minimum purchase amount for 18 months no interest. Which is usually $430, but some times it is around half that.

I can't even remember then last time I bought something from BestBuy without getting at least 18 months no interest financing.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm very tempted to get one but i have a feeling the next tivo will have 6 tuners,if i dont hear anything by early next year then i''ll just get the 4 tuner elite.I'm in no hurry.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Now on sale for $359.99 (Availability: Back Ordered 7 To 10 Days)

http://www.abt.com/product/57088/TiVo-TCD758250.html


----------



## StrynBean (Aug 5, 2004)

DAMN, I just bought an Elite directly from Tivo last week for $399.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

celtic pride said:


> I'm very tempted to get one but i have a feeling the next tivo will have 6 tuners,if i dont hear anything by early next year then i''ll just get the 4 tuner elite.I'm in no hurry.


So get one now, and if they come out with a six tuner version, sell the four tuner one. I plan on getting my second Elite as soon as I can get a 12% BestBuy coupon. But if TiVo comes out with a six tuner Elite later this year, I will have no issue selling one of my four tuner Lifetime Elites to cover the cost of the lifetime six tuner version.


----------



## awsnyde (May 11, 2007)

Thanks for the Abt info. I've purchased from them before, and already trust them. Just ordered the $359.99 deal, which saves me $40 since I was planning on ordering directly from Tivo (and maybe more than $40--does Tivo charge tax or shipping?). Will definitely get the $400 lifetime, and move the Tivo Premiere XL, which also has lifetime, from the family room to the bedroom. Now just need to unload the Series 3--with lifetime--that's currently in the bedroom.
Man, I'll be living large with six total tuners!


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

awsnyde said:


> Thanks for the Abt info. I've purchased from them before, and already trust them. Just ordered the $359.99 deal, which saves me $40 since I was planning on ordering directly from Tivo (and maybe more than $40--does Tivo charge tax or shipping?). Will definitely get the $400 lifetime, and move the Tivo Premiere XL, which also has lifetime, from the family room to the bedroom. Now just need to unload the Series 3--with lifetime--that's currently in the bedroom.
> Man, I'll be living large with six total tuners!


You're going to LOVE the upgrade from the Series 3 to the Premieres. Just the multi-room streaming alone is a huge improvement, but there's so much more! The Premieres are also slimmer, quieter and more energy efficient; what's not to like? And I can't imagine ever needing the full 2 teras on the Elite alone.

BTW, I asked Electronics-Expo to match Abt's price reduction on the Elite today (I paid $399 for the Elite and $49 for the Premiere); I'm just within my 14-day purchase window, so it shouldn't be an issue. That would bring my price for the Elite + Premiere down to about $420 including shipping. Nobody ever said TiVo was cheap, but as an alternative to the POS cable company's rental DVR, the PLS is a relative bargain in the long run.


----------



## DinoBambino (Nov 19, 2003)

CoxInPHX said:


> Now on sale for $359.99 (Availability: Back Ordered 7 To 10 Days)
> 
> http://www.abt.com/product/57088/TiVo-TCD758250.html


I just ordered through ABT and used coupon code AMX25 (with My American Express card) to get it for $334.99.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

online price went back up to $400. chatted and was told they would honour $334 still over phone with amex code.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

DinoBambino said:


> I just ordered through ABT and used coupon code AMX25 (with My American Express card) to get it for $334.99.


Wow! That is a sweet price!


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

leiff said:


> online price went back up to $400. chatted and was told they would honour $334 still over phone with amex code.


I'm following you from SD.

I did an online chat and they said $335 but I would have to call. I called and they said that there was no $25 Amex code.

He read the online chat where the guy made the offer to me and then he said ok.

Thanks again.

Also, does anybody know if this is covered under the double warranty with Amex. I know on our Garmin GPS it was covered. They gave us $276 (what we paid almost two years earlier) for a new GPS when ours froze up.

Thanks again


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

I didn't realize the elite only took one cablecard. Is that the same for all series 4? Is the only difference between the elite and other 4's just the hd size, digital only and THX? Thanks for any info. I'm a series 1, 2, and 3 owner and looking to supplement my series 3 with a series 4.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

monkeydust said:


> I didn't realize the elite only took one cablecard. Is that the same for all series 4? Is the only difference between the elite and other 4's just the hd size, digital only and THX? Thanks for any info. I'm a series 1, 2, and 3 owner and looking to supplement my series 3 with a series 4.


You're thinking of the old single-stream CableCARDs. The Series 4, like the Series 3, takes one multi-stream CC. It only has one CC slot because the single-stream CC's are becoming defunct.

There are also a few other minor differences that distinguish the Elite, such as the upgraded remote with backlighting.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Just called ABT back. Wouldn't take my dad's AMEX for $334 total. Can't quite pull trigger at $360. Won't really be able to use it until extenders are released (preview) later this summer.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

chiguy50 said:


> You're thinking of the old single-stream CableCARDs. The Series 4, like the Series 3, takes one multi-stream CC. It only has one CC slot because the single-stream CC's are becoming defunct.
> 
> There are also a few other minor differences that distinguish the Elite, such as the upgraded remote with backlighting.


Thanks for th reply. I had avoided the series 4 until recently due to the crappy slow flash interface. Sounds like they have made some nice improvements lately so I will prob buy an elite. Wish it had led readout on it though like my series 3.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

monkeydust said:


> Thanks for th reply. I had avoided the series 4 until recently due to the crappy slow flash interface. Sounds like they have made some nice improvements lately so I will prob buy an elite. Wish it had led readout on it though like my series 3.


You'll forget about it pretty quickly. That was one of the things I thought I would miss when I upgraded to my Premieres two years ago. But I found I never missed it and quickly forgot about it.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

chiguy50 said:


> I agree that ABT is a reliable seller. But note that they want $88 for the Premiere. You can get a slightly better deal from Electronics-Expo.com, which is listing the Premiere for $49.95 (plus about $9 shipping). They are also selling the Elite for $399, but you have to call and talk to a sales rep to get the deal since they are not currently showing the Elite on their website. I got an Elite and a Premiere from them last week for $467.93 total including shipping. The sales reps are generally very accommodating and will often match any lower completing published offers. I also purchased a Denon AVR-3311CI receiver from them last year for a great price and am very pleased with my purchase.


I just got a $39.01 "price matching" credit from Electronics-Expo.com based on the Elite sale price of $359.99 which showed up on Abt.com on Monday (and apparently only lasted one day). Kudos to Veronica at EE for getting my price match approved even though it didn't strictly meet the letter of EE's policy (product has to be in stock at competitor's site, but Abt showed it only "on order"). Just one more example of EE's great customer service!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Amazon reseller HiDEF Lifestyle now has come down to $400 plus free shipping level. If I do get one I'll probably wait until Amazon sells them directly for that price or better. I'm still leery of several Elite tuning issues being reported though and I have until November for a 3-year pre-pay to expire (which qualifies me for $400 MSD lifetime discount).


----------



## TZR916 (Mar 18, 2012)

TZR916 said:


> If only I had waited 4 days... too bad Best Buy does not do internet price matching


I see $100 flying back into my wallet real soon 

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/TiVo&#1...2123343&skuId=3438692&st=tivo elite&cp=1&lp=1


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

TZR916 said:


> I see $100 flying back into my wallet real soon
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/TiVo&#1...2123343&skuId=3438692&st=tivo elite&cp=1&lp=1


USe a coupon and save even more. I got a BB 10% off coupon a couple of days ago. Although I'm still waiting for them to send me a 12% off coupon before I get another Elite.


----------



## supie (Mar 28, 2007)

Just ordered the Elite from ABT, they still honored the $359 price but would not give the additional $25 AMX25 code price because the sales rep Megan said they were upside down with both discounts, and thats why they raise the price back to $399. So on the web site you can still get the AMX25 code price of $374 or by calling you can get the $359 price, but not both. .... Still a sweet deal.

Also the web site says they are backordered but they just got some in today.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

leiff said:


> online price went back up to $400. chatted and was told they would honour $334 still over phone with amex code.


Leiff,

Mine shipped via Ups today. $335

That gives me one Elite, three Premieres, three HD's with Lifetime, one Toshiba and one Series 2.

I need to do some eBaying.

Thank you for the info


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> You'll forget about it pretty quickly. That was one of the things I thought I would miss when I upgraded to my Premieres two years ago. But I found I never missed it and quickly forgot about it.


It was mainly the clock that I would miss. Anyways, I ordered an elite today and a refurb wireless n adapter. Now I Just need to decide if I put te series 4 in the bedroom or the living room and put the series 3 in the bedroom.


----------



## joelw (Jun 9, 2003)

I've got $75 in Best Buy Reward Zone coupons, and the Elite is $399 at BB, so my cost is $325. Picking it up later today.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

joelw said:


> I've got $75 in Best Buy Reward Zone coupons, and the Elite is $399 at BB, so my cost is $325. Picking it up later today.


Did you also get a 10% off coupon? I got one in the mail this past Monday.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

monkeydust said:


> . . . I will prob buy an elite. Wish it had led readout on it though like my series 3.





monkeydust said:


> It was mainly the clock that I would miss. . .


Not sure what you mean here. I am not aware of any LED readout or clock on the Series 3. Are you referring to screen displays? If you mean the Series 3 backdoor code of (ENTER--PLAY--ENTER-9-ENTER) which toggles on and off a screen display of elapsed recording time and real-time clock, that is still available on the Premiere (after a fashion). You have to enable the SD menu first in order to enter the command to turn it on or off. Then you can return to the HD menu and the display still appears if enabled; HOWEVER, the change in screen resolution results in tiny print centered on the video screen. I have hit on this issue with a TiVo tech support supervisor who is involved in beta-testing the upcoming FW revision and he promised to bring it up in his meetings.

I, for one, became used to having the elapsed recording time and, especially, the real-time clock in the lower right-hand corner of the screen. In this post-VCR world, that was the only clock visible to us when using TiVo and I really miss it! (BTW, how spoiled are we that we can't be bothered to avert our eyes from the screen to glance at our wristwatch?)


----------



## joelw (Jun 9, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Did you also get a 10% off coupon? I got one in the mail this past Monday.


Didn't get one! Dang. When does it expire? Maybe BB Reward Zone will give me one with my silver premier status.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

chiguy50 said:


> Not sure what you mean here. I am not aware of any LED readout or clock on the Series 3.


It was OLED, but only on the Original S3, not the TiVoHD.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

joelw said:


> Didn't get one! Dang. When does it expire? Maybe BB Reward Zone will give me one with my silver premier status.


the one I got expires around April 15th. I'm going to wait until the last few days to see if they send me a 12% off coupon. And if not, I'll go ahead and just use the 10% off coupon.

Usually I can find the 12% off coupons on ebay, but I can't find any. So I'm wondering if they stopped sending them out. Even the 10% off coupon was just one. In the past I used to get multiple 10%/12% off coupons in the same mailing.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

SullyND said:


> It was OLED, but only on the Original S3, not the TiVoHD.


Thanks for that info and picture; I hadn't seen that model before. I thought all the Series 3's were created equal.

I MUCH prefer the slim, streamlined look of the Premiere box.


----------

